
Ask HN: What is your opinion on the Bitcoin debate? - thomasDE
There is currently a large debate going on in the bitcoin world. The main development team of bitcoin wants to keep the current block size limit and wants to enable off-chain scaling (via &quot;segwit&quot;). Other developers are pushing for bigger blocks (&quot;bitcoin unlimited&quot;, BU) to allow on-chain scaling.<p>I&#x27;m currently favoring BU, but I would be okay with segwit if that would not mean that there will be no further block size increase. Would like to hear your thoughts on the topic.
======
shea256
SegWit does in fact represent a block size increase. Here are some of my
thoughts on the matter:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14075274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14075274)

~~~
thomasDE
Well, okay, it "represents" a block size increase, so that you can put ~70%
more transactions into a block. In reality, it is not a block size increase as
the block size will stay at 1MB.

But I don't think that this is enough long term. I would much prefer an
increase to 4MB or even 8MB.

~~~
joth
Long term 4MB or 8MB (or even 32GB) won't be enough. SegWit enables more
sophisticated scaling solutions necessary if Bitcoin wants to become anything
more than money for a selected few enthusiast.

